# SA Bootcamp



## scrambledegg (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello I am a 30 year old woman and I'm sick of my social anxiety . I've been terribly shy for as long as I can remember. It's affecting my career and my quality of life . I'm finally ready just to tackle it head on . I download this book called the 30-day social anxiety boot camp from Kindle. I was wondering if anyone had this book and wanted to be my accountability partner. or maybe we can do a people? I would just like to get help from people who are going through the same thing


----------

